# Anyone have the new Rubbermaid Reveal mop? (aka refillable swiffer wet jet with microfiber pads! finally!)



## heymama1plus1 (Jul 11, 2008)

https://www.rubbermaidreveal.com/

I can find lots of reviews online, but it's by bloggers who got a free one in exchange for their "impartial review"... of course they all loved it!

I've tried for years to refill my wet jet and it always leaks. This one doesn't even use batteries... just a squeeze trigger!

I saw it for $30 online and $25 at Lowes, with 3 extra mop pads. I really want to buy it!!!! Maybe I'll break down tomorrow on payday







... I'll let you know how it works!


----------



## surrogate (Oct 10, 2009)

Please do! I signed up for the houseparty but didnt get it. I really wanted to try it.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

oooh, cool!


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I think I have found my next mop! lol. That looks great! I have a mop with reusable pads and I have 2 of the pads. I have had it for about 5 yrs and it is going strong but I know one day it will break and they already don't sell the pads (or handle part for that matter) anymore.

If you get it I would love to hear your review!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

... no... but that looks freaking awesome!!! If you get one you totally ahve to let us know how it works!!!


----------



## Snow Cherries (May 26, 2004)

I just got one and I love it!

I love that I can put my own cleaning solution in and the pad cleans better than my mop! We have a small house, but the entire living area is ceramic tile and I hate dragging out the mop and sloshing water all around. Plus when I mop, it takes forever to dry. I never used the Wet Jet because I didn't know what was in the cleaning solution so this is my first experience with this kind of device. The two best perks so far as far as it's usefulness are that I can just pull it out to clean a small area and it's no more effort than sweeping and that the floor dries really quickly!

I got mine at Target for $24.99 and it's worth every penny!


----------



## *clementine* (Oct 15, 2004)

You just made my day!!!!!!


----------



## llnmaw (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snow Cherries* 
I just got one and I love it!

I love that I can put my own cleaning solution in and the pad cleans better than my mop! We have a small house, but the entire living area is ceramic tile and I hate dragging out the mop and sloshing water all around. Plus when I mop, it takes forever to dry. I never used the Wet Jet because I didn't know what was in the cleaning solution so this is my first experience with this kind of device. The two best perks so far as far as it's usefulness are that I can just pull it out to clean a small area and it's no more effort than sweeping and that the floor dries really quickly!

I got mine at Target for $24.99 and it's worth every penny!

How does the microfiber pad attach...as in, will I be able to make my own in the future and attach them with ease?

~L.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I want to know how the pad attaches as well. I am super excited that you love it so much!


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

i have one of these. I think its the same thing- mine has a blue pad though, not red like i've seen online. and I paid a lot more than $25 for mine!
mine attaches with wide pads of industrial velcro.
i do like it, much better than a traditional mop.

ETA: mine is a rubbermaid, but it says "commercial" on it.


----------



## ThisCat (Jun 19, 2010)

A couple of days after seeing this thread, I ended up at Target and decided to check it out. It looked really nice, so I ended up buying one. I haven't use it yet though because I seem to have caught the plague from my daughter







and of course haven't been doing a lot of mopping. I'll give a review after I try it out.

I can tell you now though that the pad attaches kind of like velco. On the bottom of the mop are like these tiny hard plastic teeth of sorts, and the back of the mop pad is like a rough textured material that just sticks to the mop. Does that make any sense at all?









Also, it sounds like it might be a better deal at Lowe's. It was only $24.99 at Target too, but it did not come with extra pads, only one. Extra pads were $3.99 and extra bottles were $5.99.


----------



## frugalmama (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks like I just found my new mop!

We go through tons of swiffer pads every month, so this would really help.


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

Does anyone know if they are only releasing this to certain stores in certain areas? I looked at Target and Lowes but they didn't have them. I searched online at T and L too but they aren't online. I want one bad!


----------



## heymama1plus1 (Jul 11, 2008)

I was at Walmart today and saw the OCedar Pro-mist... basically the same thing for $15! ($20 plus $5 rebate).

Is it wrong to be IN LOVE with a mop?!?!?!?!?

It's great! The bottle comes off easy for filling, the trigger sprayer has no battery and makes a lovely fine mist that spreads well. If I want a concentrated spray I angle the mop down or angle it up for a fine mist over a big area.

And the best part is the velcro sticks to the millions of other microfiber mop pads I already have!

This one only came with 1 washable and 1 "semidisposable" pad. Stuck like glue to my existing Star Fiber and Orange Glow pads (they are too long but they work fine).

Well worth the $$$$$!!!!! Whoo ho!


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

I saw these too. Thank you for the reviews. I'm getting one next trip to Target. I'll use the Swiffer to stake the tomatoes or something


----------



## frugalmama (Sep 12, 2009)

I just bought the O'Cedar version today at the grocery - they were $20, you got a 48 oz bottle of pine-sol and a pack of latex gloves free, and there is a $5 rebate too.

Not too bad of a deal - haven't tried it yet though.


----------

